# Self assessment returns UK HMRC



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Not even sure if I'm in the right place, if not maybe someone would be kind enough to redirect me.

In 2014 I ceased trading as a sole trader, did my final self assessment return to HMRC, paid the tax and informed HMRC that I was ceasing trading and taking up a PAYE position which I did for a year. I then left the UK and moved overseas. I have recently received penalty demands, after 8 1/2 years, from HMRC because I hadn't submitted my SA tax returns.

This was the first I had ever heard from them.

HMRC are threatening to approach the tax office in the country I now live. 

I am 71, retired and have a small UK state pension as I lived overseas for many years.

Any idea where I stand with this?

Thanks.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Charliebrown70,

I have come across this many times with my clients unfortunately.

Please be advised that HMRC put the onus on the taxpayer to ensure that your address etc. is up to date for communication purposes so if you did not receive the tax returns that had previously been issued to you due to this then unfortunately the penalties will stand.

The collection of debt in the country where you live is a course of action that HMRC regularly undertake.

I would advise that you seek urgent professional assistance.


----------

